# Sono nuova, ma leggo da un po'



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

il forum mi piace molto.
Che dire, di me?
Ho 40 anni, sono sposata, ho un figlio. 
Frequento un altro uomo, da qualche mese.
Ah, avviso, non sono molto diplomatica, a volte appaio presuntuosa, ma sono più che altro una pasticciona. 

Insomma.
Io credo di non aver mai tradito, ne mai, neppure in precedenti relazioni, mi sono sentita tradita.

Dietro il tradimento (non seriale), ci vedo spesso qualche forma di 'dolore' della coppia.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il forum mi piace molto.
> Dietro il tradimento (non seriale), ci vedo spesso qualche forma di 'dolore' della coppia.


Mmmm... allora: perché invece di tradire, non tiri fuori "il dolore" che c'è nella tua coppia con tuo marito?


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Pungente la nostra Fantastica, e diretta, complimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il forum mi piace molto.
> Che dire, di me?
> Ho 40 anni, sono sposata, ho un figlio.
> *Frequento un altro uomo*, da qualche mese.
> ...


 1 leggera contraddizione? 2 se non senti di tradire come hai trovato il forum? :carneval:


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

*ciao Fantastica,*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Mmmm... allora: perché invece di tradire, non tiri fuori "il dolore" che c'è nella tua coppia con tuo marito?


ma, io, come ho detto, non ho mai tradito.
Lui sa cosa faccio. 
Non approva, ma sa.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

*e con sa*

intendo che glielo dissi prima di cominciare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ma, io, come ho detto, non ho mai tradito.
> Lui sa cosa faccio.
> *Non approva*, ma sa.


 Non mi sorprende.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sorprende.


Be', da un paio di anni non facevamo sesso.
Gli dissi che, se non si risolveva, avrei cercato altrove.
Abbiamo fatto anche terapia, di coppia e io sola.
Lui non ha mai seguito il percorso che gli era stato suggerito.
E' passato un altro anno......

.......
........

.......eccoci qua.
Ora ti sorprende un po' di più?


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2013)

Ora ho capito... allora c'è poco da fare. Se lui sa e sta lì, e tu tradisci per necessità è proprio tristissimo... mi dispiace:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Be', da un paio di anni non facevamo sesso.
> Gli dissi che, se non si risolveva, avrei cercato altrove.
> Abbiamo fatto anche terapia, di coppia e io sola.
> Lui non ha mai seguito il percorso che gli era stato suggerito.
> ...


No. Ho immaginato in passato una situazione del genere a causa di un problema di uno dei due e ho sempre pensato che si sarebbe trovata una soluzione. Poi ho trovato una soluzione in assenza di questo problema e in presenza di altri  Tu pensi di risolvere una tua necessità fisica, affettiva o entrambe o di provocare una reazione o tutte e tre le cose? Ha considerato l'idea di una separazione?


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sorprende.





Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ho immaginato in passato una situazione del genere a causa di un problema di uno dei due e ho sempre pensato che si sarebbe trovata una soluzione. Poi ho trovato una soluzione in assenza di questo problema e in presenza di altri Tu pensi di risolvere una tua necessità fisica, affettiva o entrambe o di provocare una reazione o tutte e tre le cose? Ha considerato l'idea di una separazione?


scusami ma non ho capito, a cosa hai trovato una soluzione senza avere il problema?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> scusami ma non ho capito, a cosa hai trovato una soluzione senza avere il problema?


Facevamo sesso ma ci siamo separati.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il forum mi piace molto.
> Che dire, di me?
> Ho 40 anni, sono sposata, ho un figlio.
> Frequento un altro uomo, da qualche mese.
> ...


e quindi?


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ora ho capito... allora c'è poco da fare. Se lui sa e sta lì, e tu tradisci per necessità è proprio tristissimo... mi dispiace:unhappy:


infatti, triste,


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facevamo sesso ma ci siamo separati.


ah, infatti anche la nostra, il nostro modo di stare insieme, di mio marito è mio, è una specie di tentata soluzione di un problema.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ora ho capito... allora c'è poco da fare. Se lui sa e sta lì, e tu tradisci per necessità è proprio tristissimo... mi dispiace:unhappy:



Ma tristissimo per chi?
per te 
per lui 
per loro


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ho immaginato in passato una situazione del genere a causa di un problema di uno dei due e ho sempre pensato che si sarebbe trovata una soluzione. Poi ho trovato una soluzione in assenza di questo problema e in presenza di altri  Tu pensi di risolvere una tua necessità fisica, affettiva o entrambe o di provocare una reazione o tutte e tre le cose? Ha considerato l'idea di una separazione?



ma,ma,ma,ma,ma,ma:confuso::confuso::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
sei....pp......p...p....persa....qui ritrovata? EH?


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e quindi?


era per spiegare chi sono, dato che sono nuova e rispondo ai post.
non mi sono dilungata sulla mia storia perché rischierei d'essere noiosa.
se c'è qualcosa che vuoi sapere chiedi pure.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma tristissimo per chi?
> per te
> per lui
> per loro


...per tutti, direi è un po'....tristissimo no, tristarello sì.

Ecco, io, al contario di alcuni di voi, quando leggo certi post di Maya un po' la capisco.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Be', da un paio di anni non facevamo sesso.
> Gli dissi che, se non si risolveva, avrei cercato altrove.
> Abbiamo fatto anche terapia, di coppia e io sola.
> Lui non ha mai seguito il percorso che gli era stato suggerito.
> ...


Benvenuta hurby
nulla ti turby
sono qua io il conte in persona
che ti dice
occhio o qui sono botte da orbi

ma sono qui per inpartirti la benedizione Hurby et Horby!

Sappi che io benedico la tua venuta in questo sito.

Perchè mi sei sorella!

Anch'io ho vissuto quello che tu dici, e non ho mai tradito.

quindi sappi che io ti comprendo.
E so come si sta!

La prima cosa che mi sento di dirti è che lui, ( nel mio caso lei) potrebbe prendere la cosa come un ricatto bello e buono! 

Ossia piuttosto di fare sesso con te, 
preferisco che tu non lo chieda a me
e che lo cerca altrove.

E alla faccia 
di chi dice che è tristissimo

per me è stata un'autentica sagra paesana, che mai avrei lontanamente immaginato!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> era per spiegare chi sono, dato che sono nuova e rispondo ai post.
> non mi sono dilungata sulla mia storia perché rischierei d'essere noiosa.
> se c'è qualcosa che vuoi sapere chiedi pure.


Non era per essere maleducata scusa 
ma è non chiarisci perché sei qui sarai demolita 
per la tua scelta di vita ...

facciamo un po' di chiarezza:
stai bene nella tua vita?


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

*la separazione*

l'ho considerata io.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ...per tutti, direi è un po'....tristissimo no, tristarello sì.
> 
> Ecco, io, al contario di alcuni di voi, quando leggo certi post di Maya un po' la capisco.



vivo la stessa situazione tua con mio marito
mio marito non accetterebbe  mai che io avessi un altro però
Dici che non é contento della tua relazione allora perché la accetta?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ...per tutti, direi è un po'....tristissimo no, tristarello sì.
> 
> Ecco, io, al contario di alcuni di voi, quando leggo certi post di Maya un po' la capisco.


Ma non non è tristarello
quello è il mio povero pisello

Mia cara giovine amica

di necessità si fa virtù

e se la sorte ci è amica

dove ha abbondato la mancanza
ha sovrabbondato la grazia!

Da cui grazie o mie amiche
il mio cuore è colmo di voi...

E che vadano a quel paese quelle che ci vogliono male!


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ...per tutti, direi è un po'....tristissimo no, tristarello sì.
> 
> Ecco, io, al contario di alcuni di voi, quando leggo certi post di Maya un po' la capisco.



Non capisco cosa abbia a che fare Maya con questo caso, lei faceva sesso anche con suo marito, solo che cercava anche altro, cosa non lo sa neppure lei,  e ancora non è soddisfatta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> l'ho considerata io.


Poi la cosa è rientrata. Così funziona bene?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa abbia a che fare Maya con questo caso, lei faceva sesso anche con suo marito, solo che cercava anche altro, cosa non lo sa neppure lei,  e ancora non è soddisfatta.


forse è la solitudine 
Il volere a tutti i costi qualcosa 
che in fin dei conti devi saper gestire 
salvo appunto incidenti di percorso 
che fanno cambiare la visuale ...


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa abbia a che fare Maya con questo caso, lei faceva sesso anche con suo marito, solo che cercava anche altro, cosa non lo sa neppure lei, e ancora non è soddisfatta.


no, sbagli. io ricordo bene un suo post in cui spiegava come suo marito non fosse interessato al sesso.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

O insoddisfazione e insicurezza che pensa di riempire nel modo sbagliato.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> O insoddisfazione e insicurezza che pensa di riempire nel modo sbagliato.


Ma come fa ad essere assolutamente sbagliato?
Dipende da che persona incontri e situazioni in cui ti infili no?

Ognuno cerca di colmare i propri bisogni
come riesce no?


----------



## celafarò (6 Marzo 2013)

Mi chiedo se questi uomini non sono interessati al sesso in genere o al sesso con le proprie mogli!!


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> no, sbagli. io ricordo bene un suo post in cui spiegava come suo marito non fosse interessato al sesso.



Domani risponderà Maya, io ricordo altro, magari non era passionale come lei lo avrebbe voluto, ma non ho mai letto quello che sostieni tu, potrei sbagliarmi. Sarei stata la prima in quel caso a consigliarle la separazione.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> vivo la stessa situazione tua con mio marito
> mio marito non accetterebbe mai che io avessi un altro però
> Dici che non é contento della tua relazione allora perché la accetta?


be', non potrebbe fare altrimenti


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se questi uomini non sono interessati al sesso in genere o al sesso con le proprie mogli!!


nel caso di mio marito, al sesso in generale.
Lo era già quando l'ho conosciuto.
poi è peggiorato, fino al rifiuto.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be', non potrebbe fare altrimenti


Potrebbe lasciarti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be', non potrebbe fare altrimenti


Potrebbe riconoscere la fine del matrimonio e cercare altrove la sua serenità o magari anche sesso.


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Da come scrive lui sembrerebbe impotente.


----------



## celafarò (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Da come scrive lui sembrerebbe impotente.


Potrebbe essere anche una questione di gusti.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non era per essere maleducata scusa
> ma è non chiarisci perché sei qui sarai demolita
> per la tua scelta di vita ...
> 
> ...


figurati, non sei stata maleducata 
perché dovrei essere demolita?
in che senso dovrei chiarire perché sono qui?
no, non stò bene nella mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche una questione di gusti.


ho conosciuto uno praticamente impotente in un matrimonio per un decennio (mistero la resistenza di entrambi) e poi felice e godurioso in un altro matrimonio.


----------



## celafarò (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ho conosciuto uno praticamente impotente in un matrimonio per un decennio (mistero la resistenza di entrambi) e poi felice e godurioso in un altro matrimonio.


Appunto!!


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

*be' no,*



devastata ha detto:


> Da come scrive lui sembrerebbe impotente.


tecnicamente no, ma di fatto si.

Non fa sesso con altre. Del sesso ha...paura, credo.
Come vi ho detto, dopo la nascita di nostro figlio, siamo stati in terapia


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Appunto!!


il caso di mio marito è molto diverso.
lui ha avuto problemi simili con le altre prima di me.
solo che me lo ha confessato...un po' tardi.


----------



## celafarò (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il caso di mio marito è molto diverso.
> lui ha avuto problemi simili con le altre prima di me.
> solo che me lo ha confessato...un po' tardi.


Capisco,una situazione complessa la vostra.Ovviamente,se non accetta un aiuto non riuscirà a risolvere.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il caso di mio marito è molto diverso.
> lui ha avuto problemi simili con le altre prima di me.
> solo che me lo ha confessato...un po' tardi.


E' una storia davvero triste.
Non so mi metto nei panni di lui, non deve comunque essere facile vivere questa situazione.

Mi viene in mente che possa avere avuto dei traumi, o cose del genere ...

Boh


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Capisco,una situazione complessa la vostra.Ovviamente,se non accetta un aiuto non riuscirà a risolvere.


Certo. E farebbe il bene di entrambi.
Ma suo, soprattutto.
Io per lui, in quel senso, non ho alcun interesse, oggi.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E' una storia davvero triste.
> Non so mi metto nei panni di lui, non deve comunque essere facile vivere questa situazione.
> 
> Mi viene in mente che possa avere avuto dei traumi, o cose del genere ...
> ...


l'ho temuto anch'io, quando me l'ha confessato.
Già ci frequentavamo da oltre un anno, e la sindrome della crocerossina...
Comunque ora non so, sui traumi, intendo.

Perché vedi, lui non ne soffre, di per sé.
Magari ne soffre le conseguenze su di me e quindi sulla famiglia, ma nonil fatto in se, di non avere rapporti


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> l'ho temuto anch'io, quando me l'ha confessato.
> Già ci frequentavamo da oltre un anno, e la sindrome della crocerossina...
> Comunque ora non so, sui traumi, intendo.
> 
> ...


*

*esattamente come il mio


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> l'ho temuto anch'io, quando me l'ha confessato.
> Già ci frequentavamo da oltre un anno, e la sindrome della crocerossina...
> Comunque ora non so, sui traumi, intendo.
> 
> ...



Magari è bravo a mascherarlo ... sul non soffrire intendo.
Anche se non sarebbe una cosa da nascondere alla propria compagna di vita.

... sindrome della crocerossina ... croce di tante donne ...

Non ricordo se hai scritto quanti anni avete, sempre se ti va di dirlo.


----------



## Horny (6 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Magari è bravo a mascherarlo ... sul non soffrire intendo.
> Anche se non sarebbe una cosa da nascondere alla propria compagna di vita.
> 
> ... sindrome della crocerossina ... croce di tante donne ...
> ...


40, 42


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il forum mi piace molto.
> Che dire, di me?
> Ho 40 anni, sono sposata, ho un figlio.
> *Frequento un altro uomo, da qualche mese.*
> ...



O_O O_O O_O

mio dio! ma non ha senso.

IO NON MI SPOSERò MAI


----------



## celafarò (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> O_O O_O O_O
> 
> mio dio! ma non ha senso.
> 
> *IO NON MI SPOSERò MAI*


Saggia scelta


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche una questione di gusti.


O di guasti....
Ohi ci sono sai gli uomini scarsamente interessati al sesso eh?

Una volta uno mi disse scorlando la testa....
vedi conte loro, le donne, non sono come noi...

hanno bisogni maggiori di noi...e io proprio non ce la faccio più....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ho conosciuto uno praticamente impotente in un matrimonio per un decennio (mistero la resistenza di entrambi) e poi felice e godurioso in un altro matrimonio.


embè esiste l'incompatibilità sessuale no?
Facile dire sei impotente no?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> figurati, non sei stata maleducata
> perché dovrei essere demolita?
> in che senso dovrei chiarire perché sono qui?
> no, non stò bene nella mia vita.


Niente scusa sono sempre un po' drastica...

ti piacerebbe trovare una soluzione 
O siete in stallo?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> O_O O_O O_O
> 
> mio dio! ma non ha senso.
> 
> IO NON MI SPOSERò MAI


ma mica lo prescrive il medico


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> embè esiste l'incompatibilità sessuale no?
> Facile dire sei impotente no?


Infatti è quello che ho detto. Volevi rafforzare?. Io ti capisco poco, pure tu mi capisci poco.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> O_O O_O O_O
> 
> mio dio! ma non ha senso.
> 
> IO NON MI SPOSERò MAI


Non sai mai chi te metti in casa  (cit)


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Parole sante!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che ho detto. Volevi rafforzare?. Io ti capisco poco, pure tu mi capisci poco.


Ma mi ricordi persa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi ricordi persa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Persa cosa?


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

perchè mai dovrei fare entrare in casa una sconosciuta? (cit.)


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Be', da un paio di anni non facevamo sesso.
> Gli dissi che, se non si risolveva, avrei cercato altrove.
> Abbiamo fatto anche terapia, di coppia e io sola.
> Lui non ha mai seguito il percorso che gli era stato suggerito.
> ...


Cappero che situazione complicata e triste per tutti e due :unhappy:


----------



## Spider (6 Marzo 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> perchè mai dovrei fare entrare in casa una sconosciuta? (cit.)


perchè magari riesci finalmente a farti una scopata.


----------



## Cla87 (6 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè magari riesci finalmente a farti una scopata.


touchè


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Persa cosa?


Una vecchia utente del vecchio defunto forum
che si chiamava Persa/ritrovata

che appunto parlava sempre in maniera tendenziosa della separazione

come scelta felice 

o peggio come unica scelta coerente.

Come sai io sono antiseparazione, o per lo meno, penso che sia una soluzione per slittamento nell'etica...

E mi ha colpito una tua frase che ho evidenziato in rosso perchè è postata paro paro come la postava lei.

Voglio dire che se una persona si è separata ed è felice o serena o convita della sua scelta, non deve poi dire, ah ragazze fate come me che vi troverete da dio, perchè la cosa potrebbe essere anche deleteria.

Ma nel caso della nostra nuova utente, non capisco perchè un uomo marito, che magari eccelle in tutto tranne che a letto, vedersi abbandonato dalla propria compagna solo perchè non riesce a fare sesso con lei.

Altrimenti tutti gli anziani che raggiungono la pace dei sensi dovrebbero venir abbandonati e così come tutte le donne che ad un certo punto diventano prive di desideri sessuali no?

Ma se io diventassi impotente, do per scontato che mia moglie potrebbe consolarsi altrove, o meglio dire soddisfare il suo bisogno altrove, ma non accetterei che lei mi dicesse mi separo perchè tu ormai sei un impotente.

Penso che per un uomo sarebbe un'umiliazione micidiale.

E poi hai voglia di dire che il sesso è solo una componente del rapporto di coppia, hai voglia di dire che dovrebbe essere la ciliegina sulla torta, a me sembra che viviamo in un mondo dove il rapporto uomo e donna è ossessionato dal sesso.

Se noi dessimo meno impoartanza fondante e simbolica al sesso, sono persuaso, che saremmo molto più tolleranti con le scappatelle no?

Ritengo ancora che l'aspetto della sessualità sia molto delicato e personale e che appunto ci siano momenti in cui ti va e momenti in cui non ti va...e lo dico con molta serenità...perchè a me va sempre meno....

E' un aspetto che oramai occupa si e no il 10% del mio essere....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una vecchia utente del vecchio defunto forum
> che si chiamava Persa/ritrovata
> 
> che appunto parlava sempre in maniera tendenziosa della separazione
> ...


Se scrivo come un'altra quest'altra doveva essere intelligente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ti trovo un po' confuso. O il sesso è importante e allora la sua mancanza può essere considerata decisiva in un matrimonio e farlo concludere o non è importante e allora non giustifica il tradimento. Sto seguendo il tuo ragionamento. Io non sto dicendo che la separazione sia LA soluzione, dico che può essere una delle soluzioni possibili. Non lo sai che adesso c'è (da poco eh) pure il divorzio e  anche il cinema sonoro e a colori? Dovresti saperlo anche i porno sono sonorizzati e a colori :rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se scrivo come un'altra quest'altra doveva essere intelligente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ti trovo un po' confuso. O il sesso è importante e allora la sua mancanza può essere considerata decisiva in un matrimonio e farlo concludere o non è importante e allora non giustifica il tradimento. Sto seguendo il tuo ragionamento. Io non sto dicendo che la separazione sia LA soluzione, dico che può essere una delle soluzioni possibili. Non lo sai che adesso c'è (da poco eh) pure il divorzio e  anche il cinema sonoro e a colori? Dovresti saperlo anche i porno sono sonorizzati e a colori :rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


Aveva un forte personalità
Una discreta cultura base
fortemente sinistroide
Sottile nelle armi
Ma non così intelligente
da cogliere la spirale che si girava sempre più stretta

In fondo Davide contro Golia docet!

Infatti tu in questo post
stai cercando come lei di mettermi nel sacco

tentando di squalificare i miei contenuti
e farmi dire che cose che non penso 
e che soprattutto non ho scritto.

Ciao.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aveva un forte personalità
> Una discreta cultura base
> fortemente sinistroide
> Sottile nelle armi
> ...


Vabbè ciao


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il forum mi piace molto.
> Che dire, di me?
> Ho 40 anni, sono sposata, ho un figlio.
> Frequento un altro uomo, da qualche mese.
> ...


cerca solo di non far cazzate


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> cerca solo di non far cazzate


Tipo?


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]esattamente come il mio


Farfalla, ma il tuo prima ci stava e dopo qualche tempo che tu hai interrotto la tua frequentazione con il tuo amante...stop. Come più volte ti ho fatto notare, è probabile che tuo marito sappia della tua scappatella e questo è il metodo che mette in atto per stare con te, su questo ne sono quasi certo. Ti chiederai come possa averlo scoperto? Non ci vuole un genio sai? In quel periodo eri così concentrata sulla malattia del tuo amante che probabilmente tuo marito veniva dopo anche del criceto, motivo uguale come io sospettai del presunto tradimento della mia prima ragazza, troppo incentrata su l'altro e per nulla sulla sua vita o su di noi.

Carissima, per me tu e tuo marito dovete parlarne, ma non devi dirgli del tradimento, ma chiedergli perchè è così! poi puoi esasperarlo per circa 2 o 3 ore e vedi che qualcosa ne viene fuori, oh, magari sei anche tu cornuta, che ne so!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aveva un forte personalità
> Una discreta cultura base
> fortemente sinistroide
> Sottile nelle armi
> ...


Ma perchè se ne andò? Chiedo dato che ogni tanto la tirate fuori, specie quando c'erano ancora in giro Alex e Stermy.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ora ho capito... allora c'è poco da fare. Se lui sa e sta lì, e tu tradisci per necessità è proprio tristissimo... mi dispiace:unhappy:


io non lo considererei un tradimento... lei non tradisce. Come non lo faccio io. Coppia finita. Si sta insieme per amore dei figli ma poi si vive una vita parallela fuori casa.

Non è tradimeno. Secondo me.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Dietro il tradimento (non seriale), ci vedo spesso qualche forma di 'dolore' della coppia.


Ciao horby!

Del desiderio che vive e muore con l'alternanza delle stagioni si possono scrivere canzoni e poesie tra le più dolci e tristi, dello sfogo che stanca, invece, si possono al massimo leggere frasi nei bagni della stazione o sui cartelloni elettorali della parte avversa.
Se il dolore viene ad essere un male condiviso, la sua natura dovrebbe essere esplosiva, come una goccia d'acqua che cade nell'olio bollente, non un incancrenirsi impastato di spossatezza da stemperare fra le braccia malate di persone più tristi di noi.
E' una loggia di miserabili intenditori quella che fischia anche le arie meglio cantate dagli incapaci sul palco dell'esistenza, che non sanno nè parole nè musica finchè non è troppo tardi per cantarle e, pretendendo di rimediare alla triste figura, le ricantano quando è troppo tardi con le comparse sbagliate e la melodia inadatta, fingendo di regalare un bis che nessuno ha mai richesto loro.
Tali sono quelle fughe in avanti e quelli che vedono e mormorano, fuori e dentro di te, quando si ricomincia a vivere, compulsivamente, morendo ogni volta un po' di più.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ma il tuo prima ci stava e dopo qualche tempo che tu hai interrotto la tua frequentazione con il tuo amante...stop. Come più volte ti ho fatto notare, è probabile che tuo marito sappia della tua scappatella e questo è il metodo che mette in atto per stare con te, su questo ne sono quasi certo. Ti chiederai come possa averlo scoperto? Non ci vuole un genio sai? In quel periodo eri così concentrata sulla malattia del tuo amante che probabilmente tuo marito veniva dopo anche del criceto, motivo uguale come io sospettai del presunto tradimento della mia prima ragazza, troppo incentrata su l'altro e per nulla sulla sua vita o su di noi.
> 
> Carissima, per me tu e tuo marito dovete parlarne, ma non devi dirgli del tradimento, ma chiedergli perchè è così! poi puoi esasperarlo per circa 2 o 3 ore e vedi che qualcosa ne viene fuori, oh, magari sei anche tu cornuta, che ne so!



2 o 3 ore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Abbiamo parlato mesi tutti i giorni. Gli ho parlato da moglie, da amica. Gli ho detto che se ha un'altra possiamo affrontare una cosa. Che voglio che sia felice anche se non con me. Ora io ho rinunciato
No Daniele non sa di lui, ne sono certa, non è questo il problema. Loro due si sono visti anche la scorsa settimana, è andato a trovarlo. Quindi non è così.
Non più tardi dell'altro giorno, mi ha detto che mi ama che sono la donna della sua vita, che mai vorrebbe un'altra al suo fianco. 
Usciamo andiamo a cena, cinema, mi ha portato alla cena di lavoro per farmi conoscere ai nuovi colleghi. ecc ecc
Ma questo non cambia che il sesso sia inesistente. siamo due perfetti amici
Mi scrivi lettere in cui mi dice che capisce che mi pesa questa mancanza e che si sente in colpa...Ma nulla cambia
Non ho voglia di invadere il 3d di questo nuova utente.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 2 o 3 ore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Abbiamo parlato mesi tutti i giorni. Gli ho parlato da moglie, da amica. Gli ho detto che se ha un'altra possiamo affrontare una cosa. Che voglio che sia felice anche se non con me. Ora io ho rinunciato
> No Daniele non sa di lui, ne sono certa, non è questo il problema. *Loro due si sono visti anche la scorsa settimana, è andato a trovarlo.* Quindi non è così.
> ...



Ma sono amici?


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

ciao 
benvenuta intanto
stessa cosa è successa qui
per 5/6 anni
non si sa speigare il perchè lui
unica cosa forte stress lavorativo
è arrivato ai vertici di un'azienda ma si è--spento x altro

noi in + viviamo separati tutta la settimana

sono certa al98% non abbia altre
io ho piantato un gran casinmo e confessato che ho avuto una storiella, non di letto
volevo vederlo reagire non so---mi sono spaventata

l'altro è importante
ora mi ritrovo amante innamorato che pensa di chiudere suo matrimonio indipendentemente da me ma cerca di reggere per la bimba
marito che dice vuole recuperare ma intanto non si muove - ma si dichiara perso senza di me

io che voglio un gran bene a mio marito e volgio tenere per la famiglia perchè insieme (occhiverdi puo capire) stiamo davvero bene
siamo amici cazzo amici ma tanto non so come spiegarvelo

non riesco non riesco e levare qsto ai bimbi
io di mio ho il cuore a 250 km da casa

a volte si parla di separarsi, stiamo in terapia ma non risolve granchè

so anche che sarebbe corretto  avere le palle di chiudere ed iniziare con altro ma solo se fossi sola

con i bimbi di tutti non riesco

datemi dell ipocrita immatura comoda quello che volete


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono amici?


Amici è un parolone ma si conoscono dallo stesso tempo che ci conosciamo io e lui


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia farfalla qui cosi IDENTICO!!!!  x anni


Abbiamo parlato mesi tutti i giorni. Gli ho parlato da moglie, da amica. Gli ho detto che se ha un'altra possiamo affrontare una cosa. Che voglio che sia felice anche se non con me. Ora io ho rinunciato
No Daniele non sa di lui, ne sono certa, non è questo il problema. Loro due si sono visti anche la scorsa settimana, è andato a trovarlo. Quindi non è così.
Non più tardi dell'altro giorno, mi ha detto che mi ama che sono la donna della sua vita, che mai vorrebbe un'altra al suo fianco. 
Usciamo andiamo a cena, cinema, mi ha portato alla cena di lavoro per farmi conoscere ai nuovi colleghi. ecc ecc
Ma questo non cambia che il sesso sia inesistente. siamo due perfetti amici
Mi scrivi lettere in cui mi dice che capisce che mi pesa questa mancanza e che si sente in colpa...Ma nulla cambia
Non ho voglia di invadere il 3d di questo nuova utente.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amici è un parolone ma si conoscono dallo stesso tempo che ci conosciamo io e lui


Eh, ma se va pure a trovarlo...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma se va pure a trovarlo...


Se una persona che frequenti per altri motivi, con cui parli spesso per questa frequentazione, si ammala. Tu non vai a trovarlo?



O non ho capito cosa volevi dirmi?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se una persona che frequenti per altri motivi, con cui parli spesso per questa frequentazione, si ammala. *Tu non vai a trovarlo?
> *
> 
> 
> O non ho capito cosa volevi dirmi?


No, se non ci sono amico.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, se non ci sono amico.


Ok....Io anche solo per buona educazione se sono stato abituato a incontrare una persona come minimo 2 volte la settimana e poi di colpo non lo vedo più, ogni tanto mi faccio vivo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok....Io anche solo per buona educazione se sono stato abituato a incontrare una persona come minimo 2 volte la settimana e poi di colpo non lo vedo più, ogni tanto mi faccio vivo


Farfà, se io mi scopo o mi sono scopato la moglie di quella persona difficilmente parlerei di buona educazione riferendomi al mio rapporto con lui.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Marzo 2013)

io non capirò mai, e poi mai perchè dopo ttot anni si abbandona l'idea di stare insimeme fisicamente..
l'amore e il sesso si dovrebbero tenere per mano,camminare insieme.
e con questo non dico che lo si deve fare tanto, tute le sere..per carità io stessa mi sento a pezzi 5 sere su sette, è normale...ma non mi spiego il no assoluto, il rifiuto di un qualcosa che può solo rendere felici, completare...
un rifiuto poi non dettato da problemi fisici, da condizioni di salute, ma da un qualcosa che non si comprende.appunto.

benvenuta.

purtroppo tradendolo non risolvi il problema, ma ne aggiungi altri.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfà, se io mi scopo o mi sono scopato la moglie di quella persona difficilmente parlerei di buona educazione riferendomi al mio rapporto con lui.



Mica ho capito sai


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica ho capito sai


Niente. Lascia perdere.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Niente. Lascia perdere.


mi piacerebbe capire invece.....ma vedi tu


----------



## ilnikko (7 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao horby!
> 
> Del desiderio che vive e muore con l'alternanza delle stagioni si possono scrivere canzoni e poesie tra le più dolci e tristi, dello sfogo che stanca, invece, si possono al massimo leggere frasi nei bagni della stazione o sui cartelloni elettorali della parte avversa.
> Se il dolore viene ad essere un male condiviso, la sua natura dovrebbe essere esplosiva, come una goccia d'acqua che cade nell'olio bollente, non un incancrenirsi impastato di spossatezza da stemperare fra le braccia malate di persone più tristi di noi.
> ...


Da incorniciare :applauso:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe capire invece.....ma vedi tu



Forse Joey ha capito che era il tuo ex amante ad andare a trovare tuo marito.

Io avevo capito il contrario, quindi per quanto imbarazzante possa essere la situazione, non vedo vie di uscita. A meno che, non si voglia diventare maleducati. Però con il tempo se è possibile allontanare l'ex sarebbe una buona soluzione, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe capire invece.....ma vedi tu


Se io mi scopo la moglie di uno che conosco non è che mi preoccupo se sta bene o male o in generale della buona educazione (...) nei suoi confronti, come dire. Non è che lo tratto a pesci in faccia ma neanche vado a prenderci il caffè, non so se è chiaro.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse Joey ha capito che era il tuo ex amante ad andare a trovare tuo marito.
> 
> Io avevo capito il contrario, quindi per quanto imbarazzante possa essere la situazione, non vedo vie di uscita. A meno che, non si voglia diventare maleducati. *Però con il tempo se è possibile allontanare l'ex sarebbe una buona soluzione*, no?


dipende, non sempre lo è


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se io mi scopo la moglie di uno che conosco non è che mi preoccupo se sta bene o male o in generale della buona educazione (...) nei suoi confronti, come dire. Non è che lo tratto a pesci in faccia ma neanche vado a prenderci il caffè, non so se è chiaro.


Ma è mio marito che va a trovare lui, mica il contrario

e non mi risulta che mio marito di scopi la moglie del mio amante:sonar:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se io mi scopo la moglie di uno che conosco non è che mi preoccupo se sta bene o male o in generale della buona educazione (...) nei suoi confronti, come dire. Non è che lo tratto a pesci in faccia ma neanche vado a prenderci il caffè, non so se è chiaro.


io sono andato anche allo stadio con il marito


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dipende, non sempre lo è



Spiegati meglio. Ad esempio in quale caso?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è mio marito che va a trovare lui, mica il contrario
> 
> e non mi risulta che mio marito di scopi la moglie del mio amante:sonar:



Ecco, io avevo letto bene.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse Joey ha capito che era il tuo ex amante ad andare a trovare tuo marito.
> 
> Io avevo capito il contrario, quindi per quanto imbarazzante possa essere la situazione, non vedo vie di uscita. A meno che, non si voglia diventare maleducati. *Però con il tempo se è possibile allontanare l'ex sarebbe una buona soluzione, no*?



Probabilmente si. Ma non ho nessuna intenzione di farlo e comuqnue non saprei dare una spiegazione del perchè


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io sono andato anche allo stadio con il marito


ho frequentato la moglie regolarmente


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è mio marito che va a trovare lui, mica il contrario
> 
> e non mi risulta che mio marito di scopi la moglie del mio amante:sonar:


Ah, non avevo capito in effetti. Pardon.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio. Ad esempio in quale caso?


nel caso di una forumista ad esempio


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho frequentato la moglie regolarmente


Davvero? Minchia.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, non avevo capito in effetti. Pardon.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> nel caso di una forumista ad esempio



Non riesco a capire gas, perdonami.

Però prendo per buono quello che scrivi, ci possono essere mille motivi o alternative che possono propendere per una soluzione diversa.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Non che fosse chiarissima.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che fosse chiarissima.


Vero, la prossima volta se mi permetti un suggerimento, domanda per come ho fatto io, avrai la risposta sicuramente.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non capirò mai, e poi mai perchè dopo ttot anni si abbandona l'idea di stare insimeme fisicamente..
> l'amore e il sesso si dovrebbero tenere per mano,camminare insieme.
> e con questo non dico che lo si deve fare tanto, tute le sere..per carità io stessa mi sento a pezzi 5 sere su sette, è normale...ma non mi spiego il no assoluto, il rifiuto di un qualcosa che può solo rendere felici, completare...
> un rifiuto poi non dettato da problemi fisici, da condizioni di salute, ma da un qualcosa che non si comprende.appunto.
> ...


Ciao Annuccia...ieri pomeriggio in uno dei miei ''maledetti''incontri sono incappato in tipa molto navigata...mi ha raccontato che ha conosciuto decine e decine,di miei coetanei,che tengono il matrimonio in piedi,solo per paura del dopo....mi ha colpito questa cosa.Pensavo che tutti i racconti,che quando posso leggo,qua'dentro,rappresentassero una minima percentuale...invece....coppie che sono coinquilini ormai tantissimi anni.Si e'stupita quando le ho detto..che non e'nostro caso.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire gas, perdonami.
> 
> Però prendo per buono quello che scrivi, *ci possono essere mille motivi o alternative che possono propendere per una soluzione diversa.*


*

*bravo, hai capito al volo
non avevo dubbi...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, la prossima volta se mi permetti un suggerimento, domanda per come ho fatto io, avrai la risposta sicuramente.


Di solito domando, infatti.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Davvero? Minchia.


Poi chiudo perchè davvero la mia storia è stata analizzata dal forum in ogni dettaglio
Se il tuo amante è una persona che frequenti al di fuori della tua relazione, e di conseguenza di frequentano le famiglie per forza di cosa devi frequentare anche la moglie.
dopodichè nel periodo della relazione ho evitato il più possibile di frequentarla ma spesso era davvero inevitabile
Dopo sono diventata, mio malgrado, il suo sfogatoio e il nostro rapporto si è intensificato.
A) Non ne vado orgogliosa
B) Avessi avuto alternative forse l'avrei fatto (parlo del rapporto con lei non della relazione che ho scelto e voluto)
C) tornassi indietro, rifarei tutto
D) se qualcuno vuole riaprire una polemica su questo fatto non lo faccia qui per rispetto alla nuova utente


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Poi chiudo perchè davvero la mia storia è stata analizzata dal forum in ogni dettaglio
> Se il tuo amante è una persona che frequenti al di fuori della tua relazione, e di conseguenza di frequentano le famiglie per forza di cosa devi frequentare anche la moglie.
> dopodichè nel periodo della relazione ho evitato il più possibile di frequentarla ma spesso era davvero inevitabile
> Dopo sono diventata, mio malgrado, il suo sfogatoio e il nostro rapporto si è intensificato.
> ...


D) a posto. Niente. Ciao.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non capirò mai, e poi mai perchè dopo ttot anni si abbandona l'idea di stare insimeme fisicamente..
> l'amore e il sesso si dovrebbero tenere per mano,camminare insieme.
> e con questo non dico che lo si deve fare tanto, tute le sere..per carità io stessa mi sento a pezzi 5 sere su sette, è normale...ma non mi spiego il no assoluto, il rifiuto di un qualcosa che può solo rendere felici, completare...
> un rifiuto poi non dettato da problemi fisici, da condizioni di salute, ma da un qualcosa che non si comprende.appunto.
> ...


Ci possono essere mille e mille motivi diversi. Capita. Certe cose vanno portate avanti in due e quando uno dei due si tira indietro dopo un po' si spezza qualcosa.

Ribadisco che la nostra nuova utente non sta tradendo. Lei ha, giustamente, informato il marito che prende da altri quello che lui non vuole dare. Mi sembra anche lecito.

Io la capisco benissimo. E non lo trovo manco triste..... sarà che lo vivo tutti i giorni.


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Tipo?


tipo non usare protezioni,soprattutto se sai che non 6 l'unica donna dell'altro uomo


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci possono essere mille e mille motivi diversi. Capita. Certe cose vanno portate avanti in due e quando uno dei due si tira indietro dopo un po' si spezza qualcosa.
> 
> Ribadisco che la nostra nuova utente non sta tradendo. Lei ha, giustamente, informato il marito che prende da altri quello che lui non vuole dare. Mi sembra anche lecito.
> 
> Io la capisco benissimo. E non lo trovo manco triste..... sarà che lo vivo tutti i giorni.



No no no! se sono sposati sta tradendo. Punto e basta, se poi dobbiamo dare una connotazione diversa per il quale la vita ha portato a scegliere diversamente senza prendersi delle responsabilità possiamo parlarne, resta comunque il fatto che avendo preso una strada primaria che è il matrimonio, ha tradito, e  resta anche che al momento e ripeto al momento, stanno in una situazione che mi pare capire non molto bella per entrambi, quale sarà il loro futuro sarà sempre una scelta loro, come il matrimonio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no no! se sono sposati sta tradendo. Punto e basta, se poi dobbiamo dare una connotazione diversa per il quale la vita ha portato a scegliere diversamente senza prendersi delle responsabilità possiamo parlarne, resta comunque il fatto che avendo preso una strada primaria che è il matrimonio, ha tradito, e resta anche che al momento e ripeto al momento, stanno in una situazione che mi pare capire non molto bella per entrambi, quale sarà il loro futuro sarà sempre una scelta loro, come il matrimonio.


Se non sei più una coppia, se tuo marito sa che vai con altri come fa a essere tradimento
Il tradimento presuppone il tradire la fiducia di una persona agendo nell'ombra


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non sei più una coppia, se tuo marito sa che vai con altri come fa a essere tradimento
> Il tradimento presuppone il tradire la fiducia di una persona agendo nell'ombra



Se si sono sposati, hanno delle regole, c'è bisogno di elencarle farfalla?

Se poi nella situazione attuale dobbiamo parlarne mi sta bene, ma non cambiamo i nomi ai nomi però. Altrimenti davvero non si riesce più ad avere dei parametri a cui riferirsi.

Hanno una situazione, ok discutiamone, ok il marito lo sa, ok etc etc... ma non cambiamo i nomi aggettivi etc etc, parliamone pure che problema c'è?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Horby*



horby ha detto:


> ma, io, come ho detto, non ho mai tradito.
> Lui sa cosa faccio.
> Non approva, ma sa.


Posso chiederti che tipo di dolore è?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si sono sposati, hanno delle regole, c'è bisogno di elencarle farfalla?
> 
> Se poi nella situazione attuale dobbiamo parlarne mi sta bene, ma non cambiamo i nomi ai nomi però. Altrimenti davvero non si riesce più ad avere dei parametri a cui riferirsi.
> 
> Hanno una situazione, ok discutiamone, ok il marito lo sa, ok etc etc... ma non cambiamo i nomi aggettivi etc etc, parliamone pure che problema c'è?


Per il fatto che sono sposati, hai ragione è considerato tradimento
All'interno della loro coppia non lo è


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per il fatto che sono sposati, hai ragione è considerato tradimento
> All'interno della loro coppia non lo è


Certo all'interno della coppia non lo è, diciamo che allora è un fallimento del matrimonio? perchè mica si possono dissociare le situazioni.

Che poi un fallimento non necessariamente deve essere visto in maniera negativa. Dipende sempre dai soggetti e della loro stare bene in un presente avuto anche da un fallimento.Ma loro, e soprattutto l'autrice mi sembra abbia scritto che non sta bene.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo all'interno della coppia non lo è, *diciamo che allora è un fallimento del matrimonio*? perchè mica si possono dissociare le situazioni.
> 
> Che poi un fallimento non necessariamente deve essere visto in maniera negativa. Dipende sempre dai soggetti e della loro stare bene in un presente avuto anche da un fallimento.Ma loro, e soprattutto *l'autrice mi sembra abbia scritto che non sta bene*.



Primo grassetto: assolutamente d'accordo
Secondo: capibilissima. Non è la trombata fuori dal matrimonio che ti fa dimenticare quello che vivi all'interno


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: assolutamente d'accordo
> Secondo: capibilissima. Non è la trombata fuori dal matrimonio che ti fa dimenticare quello che vivi all'interno



Sarebbe l'ora di vedere cosa ne pensa l'autrice. Perchè oltre a capire che non sta bene, tutto mi sembra alquanto irreale. Cioè vorrei capire che tipo di confronto o cosa cerca l'autrice qua.


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non sei più una coppia, se tuo marito sa che vai con altri come fa a essere tradimento
> Il tradimento presuppone il tradire la fiducia di una persona agendo nell'ombra


Appunto!


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarebbe l'ora di vedere cosa ne pensa l'autrice. Perchè oltre a capire che non sta bene, tutto mi sembra alquanto irreale. Cioè vorrei capire che tipo di confronto o cosa cerca l'autrice qua.


 SScusate, non ero collegata.
 in pausa leggo tutto e cerchero' di rispondere.
ultimo, cosa ti sembra alquanto irreale?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> SScusate, non ero collegata.
> in pausa leggo tutto e cerchero' di rispondere.
> ultimo, cosa ti sembra alquanto irreale?


La tua entrata, la forma, e tutto quello che mi sei apparsa leggendoti.

Per irreale non intendo non vero, ma strano in quello che nella riga sopra ti ho scritto.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

ma mi cheido cosa può dare un "amante" 
posizionato all'interno di una vita che non si sa bene che funzione ha ...dovè...
e che fa stare ancora più male ...
qualcuno me lo spieghi pershe non ci arrivo...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no no! se sono sposati sta tradendo. Punto e basta, se poi dobbiamo dare una connotazione diversa per il quale la vita ha portato a scegliere diversamente senza prendersi delle responsabilità possiamo parlarne, resta comunque il fatto che avendo preso una strada primaria che è il matrimonio, ha tradito, e  resta anche che al momento e ripeto al momento, stanno in una situazione che mi pare capire non molto bella per entrambi, quale sarà il loro futuro sarà sempre una scelta loro, come il matrimonio.


Ma tante volte nelle situazioni c'è sempre un bello e un brutto
Per cui non si guarda tanto se la situazione è bella o brutta
Quanto se è tutto sommatto accettabile o meno.

E continuo con la mia idea

Ossia che in un matrimonio
è più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene.

Perchè appunto nell'interazione costante quotidiana tra marito e moglie
c'è tutta una componente che suona come livello di limatura di spigoli 
proprio per non pestarsi i piedi
per non condizionarsi a vicenda
per non essere coppia in cui uno impone e l'altro subisce ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...

Cioè capisci bene che per assurdo
sposarsi per legittimare i rapporti sessuali con una persona
è oggigiorno oserei dire pleonastico...

Penso molto ad un libro scritto da Calvino
GLi amori difficili...e alla sottile ironia...

Ultimo se io sto bene con te
mi sono abituato a te
mi lega a te un comodo e caldo affetto

però non provo più quelle pulsioni
e non sono possessivo

capirò da me
che tu nei tuoi spazi
farai anche altre cose con altri uomini che non sono io

Ma se avverto questo nello sfondo
dipende molto come me lo presenti tu no?

Per esempio sarebbe inaccettabile
avere una perfida che tutta irata ti dice
visto? Mi faccio scopare da altri dato che tu non sei più buono a farlo. 
No?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma mi cheido cosa può dare un "amante"
> posizionato all'interno di una vita che non si sa bene che funzione ha ...dovè...
> e che fa stare ancora più male ...
> qualcuno me lo spieghi pershe non ci arrivo...


Ti da qualche monento in cui respiri e torni a sentirti donna....
Non sappiamo come sia il resto della loro vita matrimoniale


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no no! se sono sposati sta tradendo. Punto e basta, se poi dobbiamo dare una connotazione diversa per il quale la vita ha portato a scegliere diversamente senza prendersi delle responsabilità possiamo parlarne, resta comunque il fatto che avendo preso una strada primaria che è il matrimonio, ha tradito, e  resta anche che al momento e ripeto al momento, stanno in una situazione che mi pare capire non molto bella per entrambi, quale sarà il loro futuro sarà sempre una scelta loro, come il matrimonio.


non sono d'accordo ultimo. Proprio per nulla. Il matrimonio è un mero contratto ( futile ed inutile, secondo me ) l'importante è che le parti siano consapevoli delle clausole non vessatorie.

Fedeltà ed amore eterno esistono solo al cinema e nelle favole. Qualche raro caso escluso.




Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarebbe l'ora di vedere cosa ne pensa l'autrice. Perchè oltre a capire che non sta bene, tutto mi sembra alquanto irreale. Cioè vorrei capire che tipo di confronto o cosa cerca l'autrice qua.


come irreale??? definisci irreale?? 

E' realissimo tanto che io, farfalla, horby, Rosa3 ed altre persone viviamo proprio questo tipo di situazione. Più reale di così si muore. Matrimonio o no non cambia poi molto.

Al massimo puoi dirmi che è "fuori dai tuoi canoni di vita matrimoniale". Accetabile. Ma sarebbe solo il tuo modo di vedere la coppia e non l'unico modo di viverla. Poi siamo tutti d'accordo nel ammattere che l'idea che ci è stata venduta di famiglia tipo è diversa da quella che viviamo. Ma poi a vedere dai numeri la famiglia tipo non è quella che ci hanno venduto. Anzi...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ossia che in un matrimonio
> è più importante andare d'accordo che non volersi bene.*


No??
:mrgreen:

scherzi a parte, è innegabile che la vita di coppia si basi su un rapporto di reciproco rispetto e complicità. il resto è tutto oro che cola.


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti da qualche monento in cui respiri e torni a sentirti donna....
> Non sappiamo come sia il resto della loro vita matrimoniale



per me è stato così

tornassi indietro lo rifarei
mi è servito anche ad aprire gli occhi (non solo le gambe) su una situazione che non volevo guardare
mi facevo andare bene tante cose

anche perchè tra le tante c'era cmq anche del  bello
so che chi non ci passa non possa capire ma, come squadra noi 5 siamo forti
questo perchè io e mio marito amiamo profondamente i 3 ragazzini
al punto forse in passato da non ritagliarci spazi mai tra la sua carriera e loro

il punto è che come coppia non siamo piu tali da talmente tanto che io credo e temo sia impossibile ritrovarci li

gli ho detto che quello che non c'è tra noi ha diritto di cercarselo
lui è tutto un dire che lo vuole con me
adesso???
dopo 7 anni

dovevo innamorarmi di un altro quindi?

io di certo non voglio fargliene una colpa della situazione perchè  anche io di mio avrò sbagliato
si sbaglia in due
quello che però facevo a suo tempo cercavo soluzioni..parlavo scrivevo 
forse dovevo osare saltagli addosso?
non riuscivo
mio marito ignorava il problema
lo ha affrontato qnd gli ho detto ho preso una sbandata x un altro.


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci possono essere mille e mille motivi diversi. Capita. Certe cose vanno portate avanti in due e quando uno dei due si tira indietro dopo un po' si spezza qualcosa.
> 
> Ribadisco che la nostra nuova utente non sta tradendo. Lei ha, giustamente, informato il marito che prende da altri quello che lui non vuole dare. Mi sembra anche lecito.
> 
> Io la capisco benissimo. E non lo trovo manco triste..... sarà che lo vivo tutti i giorni.


Ecco, ha spiegato benissimo occhiverdi cio' che volevo dire.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Ecco, ha spiegato benissimo occhiverdi cio' che volevo dire.


Mi viene facile. Io vivo con mia figlia e sua madre. E poi di sera esco con la mia donna. :mrgreen:

Ps non ho nessuna intenzione di togliere mamma o papà al mio dolcissimo amore. E nessuna intenzione di rifarmi una famiglia. Manco fossi matto! :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, se non ci sono amico.



Meno ancora se sono innamorato di sua moglie. A quanto pare però a questo mondo succede di tutto.

Comincio a ritenermi fortunata, nonostante tutto.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfà, se io mi scopo o mi sono scopato la moglie di quella persona difficilmente parlerei di buona educazione riferendomi al mio rapporto con lui.



Ho letto dopo, ma ho pensato più o meno la stessa cosa, personalmente non lo avrei mai permesso.

Se tuo marito lo scoprisse, sarebbe un dramma nel dramma.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma è mio marito che va a trovare lui, mica il contrario
> 
> e non mi risulta che mio marito di scopi la moglie del mio amante:sonar:



Pure io avevo capito il contrario, in ogni caso come moglie farei di tutto per dissuaderlo.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> per me è stato così
> 
> tornassi indietro lo rifarei
> mi è servito anche ad aprire gli occhi (non solo le gambe) su una situazione che non volevo guardare
> ...



Come minimo.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tante volte nelle situazioni c'è sempre un bello e un brutto
> Per cui non si guarda tanto se la situazione è bella o brutta
> Quanto se è tutto sommatto accettabile o meno.
> 
> ...


La situazione è vero può essere accettabile o meno in virtù di quelle condizioni che possono stabilire ad esempio dei figli che ti trattengono, e chiaramente altro ancora che può essere unito all'esempio oppure preso singolarmente.
Ma ci parto da un principio dove la coppia non più coppia rimane assieme dettando delle regole "d'accordo comune" per un quieto vivere. 

E' sempre stato questo che mi ha portato ad un dialogo con te conte. Non l'essere giusto o meno. perchè quello che può essere giusto oggi, non è detto che lo sia domani, e comunque rimane sempre soggettivo e nel rispetto sempre di chi circondi con il tuo stile di vita.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo ultimo. Proprio per nulla. Il matrimonio è un mero contratto ( futile ed inutile, secondo me ) l'importante è che le parti siano consapevoli delle clausole non vessatorie.
> 
> Fedeltà ed amore eterno esistono solo al cinema e nelle favole. Qualche raro caso escluso.
> 
> ...


Stiamo parlando di matrimonio cattolico ?


Ho spiegato dopo il significato di irreale, quindi inutile il significato della tua risposta, non mi tocca, è stato soltanto una tua risposta che credimi capisco ed accetto in base al significato che hai dato al "irreale" 

Per irreale mi riferivo al porsi ed all'entrata dell'autrice nel forum, anche lei mi ha domandato, ed io gli ho risposto.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Marzo 2013)

*Domanda*

Mi piacerebbe sapere se nel caso della nostra horby, ma anche delle altre mogli "a secco" qui presenti, il contesto in cui vivono è un paese o una città. E se è una città, di quali dimensioni (grande o media?). Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Horby*



horby ha detto:


> Ecco, ha spiegato benissimo occhiverdi cio' che volevo dire.


Mi piacerebbe conoscere tuo marito,mi piacerebbe conoscere i suoi stati d'animo,mi piacerebbe conoscere cosa gli grulla ner cervello.....!


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Come minimo.


senti devastata io lo cercavo non gli saltavo addosso
lui era sempre via con la testa
e qnd ci provava..buon dio arrivava una mano sulle tette..e un minimo dico minimo di attenzione

lasciamo perdere

non era così in origine sia chiaro


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

ultimo tu sei sposato? tradito..solo per capire


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se nel caso della nostra horby, ma anche delle altre mogli "a secco" qui presenti, il contesto in cui vivono è un paese o una città. E se è una città, di quali dimensioni (grande o media?). Grazie.


due grandi città
io in una grande 
mio marito in altra grande


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> senti devastata io lo cercavo non gli saltavo addosso
> lui era sempre via con la testa
> *e qnd ci provava..buon dio arrivava una mano sulle tette..*e un minimo dico minimo di attenzione
> 
> ...


 :sorpreso:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ultimo tu sei sposato? tradito..solo per capire



Sono sposato. 

Tradito e traditore. 

Alla fine sono felicemente sposato. Sempre con la stessa donna.


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ho letto dopo, ma ho pensato più o meno la stessa cosa, personalmente non lo avrei mai permesso.
> 
> Se tuo marito lo scoprisse, sarebbe un dramma nel dramma.



Un mio ex amante, aveva un'altra amante amica di sua moglie...
e spesso la domenica si ritrovavano, lui a giocare a carte con il marito di questa e lei a prendere il sole con la moglie del mio ex amante e se la raccontavano...
sono dello stesso paesino e la cosa andava avanti da più di un anno...e la moglie non si è mai accorta di niente...
anche il marito di questa non si è mai accorto...
che intrecci... 
Io non metto in croce chi tradisce...può succedere, ma certo che tradire in questo modo, intendo in situazioni del genere, lo trovo da vigliacchi puri..


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Un mio ex amante, aveva un'altra amante amica di sua moglie...
> e spesso la domenica si ritrovavano, lui a giocare a carte con il marito di questa e lei a prendere il sole con la moglie del mio ex amante e se la raccontavano...
> sono dello stesso paesino e la cosa andava avanti da più di un anno...e la moglie non si è mai accorta di niente...
> anche il marito di questa non si è mai accorto...
> ...


vedi che è da ieri che ti sto aspettando con il vino bianco, 2 calici...
ma tu non sei venuta

ora il vino è diventato caldo


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che è da ieri che ti sto aspettando con il vino bianco, 2 calici...
> ma tu non sei venuta
> 
> ora il vino è diventato caldo



Micione...mi spiace...cosa posso fare per farmi perdonare...?!?!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Un mio ex amante, aveva un'altra amante amica di sua moglie...
> e spesso la domenica si ritrovavano, lui a giocare a carte con il marito di questa e lei a prendere il sole con la moglie del mio ex amante e se la raccontavano...
> sono dello stesso paesino e la cosa andava avanti da più di un anno...e la moglie non si è mai accorta di niente...
> anche il marito di questa non si è mai accorto...
> ...


Eh si.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Micione...mi spiace...cosa posso fare per farmi perdonare...?!?!


lo sai, lo sai
eccome che lo sai


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

mi sono espressa male
che dopo tot tempo di rpporti qausi azzerati non è arrivando a casa e dicendoti che sei arrapante che una donna si sciolglie 
qui mancavano basi di condivisione complicità era tutta da curare al ns coppia

mio marito non si da nemmeno in quello

qsto intendevo


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sposato.
> 
> Tradito e traditore.
> 
> Alla fine sono felicemente sposato. Sempre con la stessa donna.


e l'hai tradita?


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

cosi x me inconcepibile


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> e l'hai tradita?



c'è scritto traditore... forse si !?!?!?


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male
> che dopo tot tempo di rpporti qausi azzerati non è arrivando a casa e dicendoti che sei arrapante che una donna si sciolglie
> qui mancavano basi di condivisione complicità era tutta da curare al ns coppia
> 
> ...


se viene a mancare quel pizzico di complicità
diventa veramente arido


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se viene a mancare quel pizzico di complicità
> diventa veramente arido



fammi vedere sotto il cappellino....


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> e l'hai tradita?


L'ho tradita si, non per vendetta però. Vorrei anche scrivere che, il tipo di tradimento che ho "fatto" è totalmente indipendente da un ritorsione qualsiasi al tradimento subito, ci sono radici profonde e diverse che appartengono alla mia persona ed a quella mente a se stante che è cresciuta dentro me. 
Vero è comunque, che è stato una conseguenza del tradimento. Ma la mia storia come quella di tutte è molto lunga e trae origini da anni ed anni do storia della mia vita.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> fammi vedere sotto il cappellino....


solo dopo che mi hai fatto vedere se hai le mutandine :rotfl:


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se nel caso della nostra horby, ma anche delle altre mogli "a secco" qui presenti, il contesto in cui vivono è un paese o una città. E se è una città, di quali dimensioni (grande o media?). Grazie.


Città grande


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> solo dopo che mi hai fatto vedere se hai le mutandine :rotfl:




stasera....


----------



## Daniele (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male
> che dopo tot tempo di rpporti qausi azzerati non è arrivando a casa e dicendoti che sei arrapante che una donna si sciolglie
> qui mancavano basi di condivisione complicità era tutta da curare al ns coppia
> 
> ...


Guarda, il giorno che tornerò dalla mia compagna dicendole che è arrapante...sarà la fine della mia esistenza per la mia medesima mano, ma cazzo è proprio la cosa peggiore che potrei dire, mi metterebbe alla pari di una scimmietta, potrà piacere ad una donna, ma cavoli sono un pochetto meno grezzo io.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> stasera....


:up: passo a prenderti


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up: passo a prenderti



Pssss gassuccio... ma lo sai che sei un marpione. :mrgreen:


































































Dopo dicci che colore sono mi raccomando. Tranquillo scritto qua sotto lei non legge.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> senti devastata io lo cercavo non gli saltavo addosso
> lui era sempre via con la testa
> e qnd ci provava..buon dio arrivava una mano sulle tette..e un minimo dico minimo di attenzione
> 
> ...



Altro che se ti capisco, spesso però, e non parlo del tuo caso, facciamo proprio l'errore, sia noi che loro, di trovare alibi a certi distacchi, tu ad esempio li giustifichi con la sua carriera, io con i suoi problemi lavorativi, accettiamo le scuse e non affrontiamo di petto i problemi, se tutti coltivassimo giorno per giorno sempre il rapporto, certe cose o non succederebbero, e non ci sorprenderebbero tanto. 

Nel mio caso se proprio devo darmi una colpa è quella di avergli dato una libertà eccessiva, di essermi fidata non tanto ma di più, e di essermi assentata troppo, dando per scontato che tanto ci amavamo.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pssss gassuccio... ma lo sai che sei un marpione. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo, poi ti fai le pippe
lo sai che farsi le pippe non fa diventare grandi vero?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci possono essere mille e mille motivi diversi. Capita. Certe cose vanno portate avanti in due e quando uno dei due si tira indietro dopo un po' si spezza qualcosa.
> 
> Ribadisco che la nostra nuova utente non sta tradendo. Lei ha, giustamente, informato il marito che prende da altri quello che lui non vuole dare. Mi sembra anche lecito.
> 
> Io la capisco benissimo. E non lo trovo manco triste..... sarà che lo vivo tutti i giorni.


Nel tuo caso però siete entrambi d'accordo
qui lui accetta di buon grado ma non é sereno


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Meno ancora se sono innamorato di sua moglie. A quanto pare però a questo mondo succede di tutto.
> 
> Comincio a ritenermi fortunata, nonostante tutto.


Nessuno era innamorato di nessuno


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> bravo, poi ti fai le pippe
> lo sai che farsi le pippe non fa diventare grandi vero?



Minchia gas! allora mi farò pippe a tignitè! 

Sapevo che faceva diventare ciechi io, ora che so che non si diventa grandi!! uhmmmm..... 



Pago un tot di euro a chi mi spedisce o mi dice il colore delle mutandine che porta. 

Così risparmio sulle creme e faccio sollevamento pesi.....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere se nel caso della nostra horby, ma anche delle altre mogli "a secco" qui presenti, il contesto in cui vivono è un paese o una città. E se è una città, di quali dimensioni (grande o media?). Grazie.


Piccola cittadina. Se stai pensando al fatto che non ci si separa per quello che pensa la gente, nel mio caso é no


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno era innamorato di nessuno



Sarà colpa della mia età, devo andare a rileggere.


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up: passo a prenderti



OK :up: ...ti va bene cenetta romantica di pesce sul lago di Garda e un buon vino da me...?
mmmmm la primavera...


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia gas! allora mi farò pippe a tignitè!
> 
> Sapevo che faceva diventare ciechi io, ora che so che non si diventa grandi!! uhmmmm.....
> 
> ...


dai non fare così
se le porta, ti diro il colore

hai ragione sulla questione dei ciechi, ma da me non si cresce neppure :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sposato.
> 
> Tradito e traditore.
> 
> Alla fine sono felicemente sposato. Sempre con la stessa donna.


E eli è felice?Scusa sono una merdaccia...!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sarà colpa della mia età, devo andare a rileggere.


Scusa ho risposto in maniera secca non era mia intenzione


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Fantastica,

siamo ca. 260 gatti spersi ...

io sto talmente in alto ... che non conosco nessuno ... 

perché per scendere, vado per il bosco, poi funicolare ... 

perciò ... isolata ...

sienne


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> OK :up: ...ti va bene cenetta romantica di pesce sul lago di Garda e un buon vino da me...?
> mmmmm la primavera...


naturalmente.....

da me al lago 2 ore e mezzo.....
beh mi devo sbrigare anche perchè 2 fiori ci vogliono per cui perdo altro tempo

mi sa che domani vengo in ufficio con tanto sonno :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dai non fare così
> se le porta, ti diro il colore
> 
> hai ragione sulla questione dei ciechi, ma da me non si cresce neppure :rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie!! sei un vero amico.

Gas ora solo ti sto finalmente capendo. cioè mi fai capire se non sei cresciuto fisicamente oppure nel cosino? :mrgreen::rotfl in tutto

Ora vedi che arriva oscuro e che mi scrive! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie!! sei un vero amico.
> 
> Gas ora solo ti sto finalmente capendo. cioè mi fai capire se non sei cresciuto fisicamente oppure nel cosino? :mrgreen::rotfl in tutto
> 
> Ora vedi che arriva oscuro e che mi scrive! :mrgreen:


sono alto 1,50

come hai fatto a intuirlo?


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ho risposto in maniera secca non era mia intenzione



No, assolutamente, solo che io ricordavo tu ti fossi innamorata del tuo caro amico e lui di te, Le storie sono talmente tante nel forum che magari faccio confusione io. Cambia molto le cose anche il rapporto particolare che hai con tuo marito, anche quello non lo avevo mai letto.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E eli è felice?Scusa sono una merdaccia...!:rotfl:



:risata: la smetti! madò ora ovunque lo scrivi!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono alto 1,50
> 
> come hai fatto a intuirlo?


Perchè a fiuto riconosco i miei simili. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè a fiuto riconosco i miei simili. :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> naturalmente.....
> 
> da me al lago 2 ore e mezzo.....
> beh mi devo sbrigare anche perchè 2 fiori ci vogliono per cui perdo altro tempo
> ...


che fai tu? Niente più polpette. ma guarda te. Vedono due cosce e subito ti dimenticano.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti da qualche monento in cui respiri e torni a sentirti donna....
> Non sappiamo come sia il resto della loro vita matrimoniale



Più che qualche momento in cui rrespiri 
direi più ansimi:mrgreen:
da che mondo é mondo respiri da quando nasci a quando muori...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che fai tu? Niente più polpette. ma guarda te. Vedono due cosce e subito ti dimenticano.



Ma lo lasci stare tranquillo.... dico ha visto due cosce eh! come dice la canzone? oltre le gambe c'è di più.

Gas e noi sappiamo che c'è evèèè??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lo lasci stare tranquillo.... dico ha visto due cosce eh! come dice la canzone? oltre le gambe c'è di più.
> 
> Gas e noi sappiamo che c'è evèèè??? :mrgreen:


le polpette sono per sempre.:blank:






:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le polpette sono per sempre.:blank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh si le polpette non si devono tradire!

Gas ridimensionati e pensa alle polpette.

Pleasure che colore le porti le mutandine ?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che fai tu? Niente più polpette. ma guarda te. Vedono due cosce e subito ti dimenticano.


bella la mia sbri
le tue deliziose polpettine le avevo dimenticate
ovviamente posso passare anche da te

questa sera sono impegnato con pleasure

domani o dopodomani posso essere da te

porto il vino? :mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> naturalmente.....
> 
> da me al lago 2 ore e mezzo.....
> beh mi devo sbrigare anche perchè 2 fiori ci vogliono per cui perdo altro tempo
> ...




...che carino...
mi sa che domani in ditta la riunione settimanale non riuscirò a seguirla...:sonar:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le polpette sono per sempre.:blank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le mangi una volta e poi muori


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> le mangi una volta e poi muori


sì perchè ti cionco:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh si le polpette non si devono tradire!
> 
> Gas ridimensionati e pensa alle polpette.
> 
> *Pleasure che colore le porti le mutandine ?*:mrgreen:




mmmmmm  non te lo dirò mai :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì perchè ti cionco:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


:abbraccio:

:bacio:


arty:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> mmmmmm  non te lo dirò mai :mrgreen:



Chissenefrega! io ti piglio ti sbatto al muro infilo la mano e te le strappo per vedere, non le mutandine però :mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chissenefrega! io ti piglio ti sbatto al muro infilo la mano e te le strappo per vedere, non le mutandine però :mrgreen:



oooohhh finalmente...!
 sono riuscita a risvegliare i sensi di Ultimo...
quando ?!?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> oooohhh finalmente...!
> sono riuscita a risvegliare i sensi di Ultimo...
> quando ?!?! :mrgreen:



I sensi? insomma, mai sentito che si chiami così... 

Quando?  al più presto, cornificare a priori quel tappetto di Gas mi stimola tanto. 

Ci sentiamo in MP così ci scambiamo messenger e se dopo un buon sesso virtuale le nostre "fisicità" ci piacciono passiamo al passo seguente, il cellulare e tata!! l'incontro.


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guarda, il giorno che tornerò dalla mia compagna dicendole che è arrapante...sarà la fine della mia esistenza per la mia medesima mano, ma cazzo è proprio la cosa peggiore che potrei dire, mi metterebbe alla pari di una scimmietta, potrà piacere ad una donna, ma cavoli sono un pochetto meno grezzo io.


non mi dcieva così..l'idea
ioa vevo bisogno di coccole posso dirti, di un intimita diversa dopo che tutta la settimana mi sfangavo tra lavoro e tre bimbi piccoli che pur avendo un aiuto ti assicuro la sera da sola le notti con 3 c'è di che divertirsi

non so non so forse non mi spiego bene

mi è amncata la complicità da cui poi nasce tutto il resto..almeno per me

ci fosse quella poi ci sta pure il sesso sfrenato immediato ci mancherebbe


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Altro che se ti capisco, spesso però, e non parlo del tuo caso, facciamo proprio l'errore, sia noi che loro, di trovare alibi a certi distacchi, tu ad esempio li giustifichi con la sua carriera, io con i suoi problemi lavorativi, accettiamo le scuse e non affrontiamo di petto i problemi, *se tutti coltivassimo giorno per giorno *sempre il rapporto, certe cose o non succederebbero, e non ci sorprenderebbero tanto.
> 
> Nel mio caso se proprio devo darmi una colpa è quella di avergli dato una libertà eccessiva, di essermi fidata non tanto ma di più, e di essermi assentata troppo, dando per scontato che tanto ci amavamo.


si hai perfettamente ragione
però ci fosse ancora amcore ..forse potrebbe tornare

la mia paura è che sia rimasto affetto
che è diverso


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, assolutamente, solo che io ricordavo tu ti fossi innamorata del tuo caro amico e lui di te, Le storie sono talmente tante nel forum che magari faccio confusione io. Cambia molto le cose anche il rapporto particolare che hai con tuo marito, anche quello non lo avevo mai letto.


Tanto perché non amo avere scusanti ai tempi della mia rela zione avevo rapporti con mio marito


----------



## Carola (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto perché non amo avere scusanti ai tempi della mia rela zione avevo rapporti con mio marito



ma sono l'unica che non riesce ad averli con due?

io non so..proprio non è da me
che traditrice delle balle


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto perché non amo avere scusanti ai tempi della mia rela zione avevo rapporti con mio marito



ma tu "amavi" il tuo amante ? che se non ho capito male era l'amico di tuo marito..giusto ?
e poi perchè è finita quella relazione ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma sono l'unica che non riesce ad averli con due?
> 
> io non so..proprio non è da me
> che traditrice delle balle


non ho mai smesso di desiderare mio marito se non negli ultimi tempi


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma tu "amavi" il tuo amante ? che se non ho capito male era l'amico di tuo marito..giusto ?
> e poi perchè è finita quella relazione ?


eravamo molto legati,l'amore é PER ME un'altra cosa.
non era amico di mio marito. Era un conoscente di entrambi e ci siamo frequentati per un paio d'anni fino a che é iniziata la relazione. I rapportitra le famiglie sono durati durante e dopo
é finita perchévlui si é ammalato gravemente


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> eravamo molto legati,l'amore é PER ME un'altra cosa.
> non era amico di mio marito. Era un conoscente di entrambi e ci siamo frequentati per un paio d'anni fino a che é iniziata la relazione. I rapportitra le famiglie sono durati durante e dopo
> é finita perchévlui si é ammalato gravemente



caspita!
avete comunque ancora un bel rapporto? anche se non più sesso ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> caspita!
> avete comunque ancora un bel rapporto? anche se non più sesso ?



Si. Forse meglio di quello che avevamo prima


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Forse meglio di quello che avevamo prima



ma siete sempre stati sinceri l'una con l'altra? nel senso, solo amanti.
uno dei due avrebbe lasciato la famiglia per restare nella relazione?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma siete sempre stati sinceri l'una con l'altra? nel senso, solo amanti.
> uno dei due avrebbe lasciato la famiglia per restare nella relazione?


No mai








i vecchi utenti si tagliano le vene adesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Pleasure (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no bèh, ma io chiedevo nel Tuo caso specifico...
vista la bella intesa anche dopo...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non capirò mai, e poi mai perchè dopo ttot anni si abbandona l'idea di stare insimeme fisicamente..
> l'amore e il sesso si dovrebbero tenere per mano,camminare insieme.
> e con questo non dico che lo si deve fare tanto, tute le sere..per carità io stessa mi sento a pezzi 5 sere su sette, è normale...ma non mi spiego il no assoluto, il rifiuto di un qualcosa che può solo rendere felici, completare...
> un rifiuto poi *non dettato da problemi fisici, da condizioni di salute*, ma da un qualcosa che non si comprende.appunto.
> ...


Io non ci credo. Un problema c'è. Sarà un problema che spaventa più della mancanza di sesso. Mangiare, bere, camminare, respirare e fare sesso sono atti naturali e se c'è la possibilità non c'è motivo di non seguire la natura. Ci sono anche anoressiche e anoressici e paralisi isteriche ma sono problemi non è segno di perfetta salute.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti da qualche monento in cui respiri e torni a sentirti donna....
> Non sappiamo come sia il resto della loro vita matrimoniale


Lo dico in modo brutale per capirci. Si tratta di necessità: 1 fisiologica di fare sesso  2 psicologica di essere considerata desiderabile (perché il disinteresse del coniuge viene sentito come negazione di sé) 3sentimentale-affettivo di avere un segno fisico che qualcuno ti vuole bene? Nel caso 3 è perché la mancanza di sesso comporta anche una mancanza di contatti fisici anche di tenerezza e coccole?


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci credo.* Un problema c'è*. *Sarà un problema che spaventa più della mancanza di sesso. Mangiare, bere, camminare, respirare e fare sesso sono atti naturali e se c'è la possibilità non c'è motivo di non seguire la natura. *Ci sono anche anoressiche e anoressici e paralisi isteriche ma sono problemi non è segno di perfetta salute.


Sai Brunetta, io l'ho a lungo pensata come te.
Io stessa sono purtroppo *bulimica*, e so cosa vuol dire.
All'epoca della terapia di coppia dissero che entrambi avremmo dovuto seguire una terapia individuale.
Poi, vivendo 10 anni accanto a mio marito non so
Lui non è mai perfettamente sincero con se stesso.
E' quindi più difficile da leggerre di quanto non lo sia io.
Con i terapeuti recita sempre un personaggio.


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> non mi dcieva così..l'idea
> ioa vevo bisogno di coccole posso dirti, di un intimita diversa dopo che tutta la settimana mi sfangavo tra lavoro e tre bimbi piccoli che pur avendo un aiuto ti assicuro la sera da sola le notti con 3 c'è di che divertirsi
> 
> non so non so forse non mi spiego bene
> ...


uguale.
lontani tutta la settimana, io senza aiuti e bambino piccolo.


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico in modo brutale per capirci. Si tratta di necessità: 1 fisiologica di fare sesso 2 psicologica di essere considerata desiderabile (perché il disinteresse del coniuge viene sentito come negazione di sé) 3sentimentale-affettivo di avere un segno fisico che qualcuno ti vuole bene? Nel caso 3 è perché la mancanza di sesso comporta anche una mancanza di contatti fisici anche di tenerezza e coccole?


Ma di tutte e tre le cose che hai scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Sai Brunetta, io l'ho a lungo pensata come te.
> Io stessa sono purtroppo *bulimica*, e so cosa vuol dire.
> All'epoca della terapia di coppia dissero che entrambi avremmo dovuto seguire una terapia individuale.
> Poi, vivendo 10 anni accanto a mio marito non so
> ...


Quindi ha paura di rivelare cosa lo blocca. Il problema però c'è!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Ma benedetti uomini perché si son sposati se ambivano al convento? Per far sfornare un po' di figli e avere una facciata per la famiglia e la società? Durante il fidanzamento erano molto diversi? E se lo erano moderatamente perché li avete sposati?


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma benedetti uomini perché si son sposati se ambivano al convento? Per far sfornare un po' di figli e avere una facciata per la famiglia e la società? Durante il fidanzamento erano molto diversi? E se lo erano moderatamente perché li avete sposati?


Mio marito era moderatamente diverso.
Cioé, in realtà una parte di me aveva percepito che ci fosse qualcosa che non andava.
Considera però che ci conoscevamo da un anno e mezzo quando io sono rimasta incinta di un figlio cercato.
Insomma, come al solito ho agito d'impulso.


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> il forum mi piace molto.
> Che dire, di me?
> Ho 40 anni, sono sposata, ho un figlio.
> Frequento un altro uomo, da qualche mese.
> ...


Benvenuta!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Mio marito era moderatamente diverso.
> Cioé, in realtà una parte di me aveva percepito che ci fosse qualcosa che non andava.
> Considera però che ci conoscevamo da un anno e mezzo quando io sono rimasta incinta di un figlio cercato.
> Insomma, come al solito ho agito d'impulso.


Anch'io sono impulsiva nei sentimenti. Ma una relazione deve essere passionale in partenza, almeno. Lui è fatto così e voleva una famiglia. Capisco. Tu vuoi anche essere una moglie. Obbligalo a riconoscere di avere un problema. Minaccialo! Fai qualcosa! Tu ti devi accontentare di fare l'amante per proteggere lui?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Eliade*



Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta!


Alla buon'ora!


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alla buon'ora!


E vabè, ho i miei tempi...battiato lo sa! :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Più che qualche momento in cui rrespiri
> direi più ansimi:mrgreen:
> da che mondo é mondo respiri da quando nasci a quando muori...


Dio mio Luna si capiva benissimo quello che intendeva
Hai presente il modo di dire "manca l'aria"? Ecco appunto...a me sembrava di respirare, prendere ossigeno


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> no bèh, ma io chiedevo nel Tuo caso specifico...
> vista la bella intesa anche dopo...


Infatti parlavo di me. No mai pensato di lasciare la famiglia. Io e lui insiene come coppia avremmo retto un paio di mesi, forse....


----------



## Tebe (7 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabè, ho i miei tempi...battiato lo sa! :carneval:



ti sei fidanzata con Battiato?
L'hai legato al letto del motel?
E' per quello che non scrive più?


Ti vedo come padrona bastardissima:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dico in modo brutale per capirci. Si tratta di necessità: 1 fisiologica di fare sesso  2 psicologica di essere considerata desiderabile (perché il disinteresse del coniuge viene sentito come negazione di sé) 3sentimentale-affettivo di avere un segno fisico che qualcuno ti vuole bene? Nel caso 3 è perché la mancanza di sesso comporta anche una mancanza di contatti fisici anche di tenerezza e coccole?


Riprovo a spiegarmi. Quando ho abuto questa storia facevo sesso regolarmente cob mio marito.
I problemi con mio marito da qyesto pinto di vista sono nati un anno circa dopo la fine della storia.


----------



## sienne (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dio mio Luna si capiva benissimo quello che intendeva
> Hai presente il modo di dire "manca l'aria"? Ecco appunto...a me sembrava di respirare, prendere ossigeno



Ciao,

io ho capito Luna in questo modo,

che sotto sotto ... non si tratta di prendere aria ... 

se ti senti soffocare ... buh, ci sono tanti modi per arrivare all'ossigeno ...

perciò ... forse è qualcos'altro ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riprovo a spiegarmi. Quando ho abuto questa storia facevo sesso regolarmente cob mio marito.
> I problemi con mio marito da qyesto pinto di vista sono nati un anno circa dopo la fine della storia.


Avevo scritto prima di leggere. Allora era altro. Normale relazione.


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sono impulsiva nei sentimenti. Ma una relazione deve essere passionale in partenza, almeno. Lui è fatto così e voleva una famiglia. Capisco. Tu vuoi anche essere una moglie. Obbligalo a riconoscere di avere un problema. Minaccialo! Fai qualcosa! Tu ti devi accontentare di fare l'amante per proteggere lui?


esatto, Brunetta. 
Lui e forse anche me stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> esatto, Brunetta.
> Lui e forse anche me stessa.


Da cosa? Dalla possibilità di vivere?


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabè, ho i miei tempi...battiato lo sa! :carneval:


grazie
mi piace molto stare su questo forum


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da cosa? Dalla possibilità di vivere?


non so che dirti, ma il disturbo c'è, come hai scritto tu sopra, è quel malessere di coppia su cui molti tradimenti si fondano


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2013)

*ecco*

quindi non mi sento una traditrice, proprio.

anche perché mio marito non era l'unico 
ad avere un rapporto problematico col sesso.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> quindi non mi sento una traditrice, proprio.
> 
> anche perché mio marito non era l'unico
> ad avere un rapporto problematico col sesso.



Pure l'amante!  No, è troppo. O parli di te?


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma benedetti uomini perché si son sposati se ambivano al convento? Per far sfornare un po' di figli e avere una facciata per la famiglia e la società? Durante il fidanzamento erano molto diversi? E se lo erano moderatamente perché li avete sposati?



Se è per quello che chi si sposa e ambisce al 'Casino'.

/come suona male ambisce/


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se è per quello che chi si sposa e ambisce al 'Casino'.
> 
> /come suona male ambisce/


Suona più male casino :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma benedetti uomini perché si son sposati se ambivano al convento? Per far sfornare un po' di figli e avere una facciata per la famiglia e la società? Durante il fidanzamento erano molto diversi? E se lo erano moderatamente perché li avete sposati?


Vabbè, poi pensano magari che col tempo miglioreranno, le cose andranno meglio, ci vuole
pazienza. E invece no.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Suona più male casino :mrgreen:



Più che altro fa male. Lo penso davvero, tipi come mio marito e molti altri, Lothar in testa, non avrebbero dovuto farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Più che altro fa male. Lo penso davvero, tipi come mio marito e molti altri, Lothar in testa, non avrebbero dovuto farlo.


Altroché se fa male! Chi cerca il casino all'inizio magari non lo voleva. Uno invece che non ha propensione al sesso (dicono così io credo che sia altro) lo sa bene fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, poi pensano magari che col tempo miglioreranno, le cose andranno meglio, ci vuole
> pazienza. E invece no.


Voi maschietti non cominciate fin da giovanissimi a sbandierare il vostro desiderio? Uno che non lo prova o lo prova per il suo amico non si rende conto?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi maschietti non cominciate fin da giovanissimi a sbandierare il vostro desiderio? Uno che non lo prova o lo prova per il suo amico non si rende conto?


Ma non si tratta di essere omosessuali o che. A volte capita che qualcuno non si trovi a suo agio nel far sesso, vuoi per educazione, per problemi di erezione o durata. Oppure che non abbia proprio stimoli in tal senso, che gli importi relativamente quando ci si conosce e poi mano mano sempre meno. E le cose, di solito, precipitano proprio se arriva un figlio. Magari sono i migliori padri del mondo, attenti e premurosi all'eccesso, ma la mamma smette proprio di essere donna, per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di essere omosessuali o che. A volte capita che qualcuno non si trovi a suo agio nel far sesso, vuoi per educazione, per problemi di erezione o durata. Oppure che non abbia proprio stimoli in tal senso, che gli importi relativamente quando ci si conosce e poi mano mano sempre meno. E le cose, di solito, precipitano proprio se arriva un figlio. Magari sono i migliori padri del mondo, attenti e premurosi all'eccesso, ma la mamma smette proprio di essere donna, per loro.


Tutto quel che dici dipende da problemi diversi. In ogni caso uno lo sa quando si sposa.


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quel che dici dipende da problemi diversi. *In ogni caso uno lo sa quando si sposa*.


non so se uno lo sa prima di sposarsi
altrimenti qui tante storie
non esisterebbero
credo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non so se uno lo sa prima di sposarsi
> altrimenti qui tante storie
> non esisterebbero
> credo


Sì lo sa. Solo spera che la moglie abbozzi. Gli interessa più sembrare e sentirsi come gli altri che stare bene. Del resto ci sono anche donne così. O altri che si sposano pur sapendo di non amare o che vorranno trombarsi tuttociò che si muove.


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì lo sa. Solo spera che la moglie abbozzi. Gli interessa più sembrare e sentirsi come gli altri che stare bene. Del resto ci sono anche donne così. O altri che si sposano pur sapendo di non amare o che vorranno trombarsi tuttociò che si muove.


la paura di stare da soli
a volte fa fare cose senza senso
anche il cercare la sicurezza e la comodità
ma...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> la paura di stare da soli
> a volte fa fare cose senza senso
> anche il cercare la sicurezza e la comodità
> ma...


Una volta si diceva "lei si è sposata per uscire di casa" credo che valga per entrambi. Un tempo era per liberarsi da una famiglia oppressiva ora per fare qual che gli pare, alcuni vivere liberi, altri non dover rendere conto delle scarse relazioni.


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta si diceva "lei si è sposata per uscire di casa" credo che valga per entrambi. Un tempo era per liberarsi da una famiglia oppressiva ora per fare qual che gli pare, alcuni vivere liberi, altri non dover rendere conto delle scarse relazioni.


già....
poi però il problema è solo uno
che si rischia di fare del male


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> già....
> poi però il problema è solo uno
> che si rischia di fare del male


Anche a se stessi, per me.


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

E' il motivo per cui le mie figlie non se ne vanno, libere di fare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a se stessi, per me.


saggia Brunetta


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' il motivo per cui le mie figlie non se ne vanno, libere di fare qualsiasi cosa.


Meglio! :up:


----------



## Flavia (7 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' il motivo per cui le mie figlie non se ne vanno, libere di fare qualsiasi cosa.


uscire di casa per crearsi una vita indipendente
è diventata una cosa quasi impossibile per molti
altro che bamboccioni, qui non si hanno certezze:unhappy:


----------



## devastata (7 Marzo 2013)

Le mie figlie potrebbero farlo, la maggiore lo sta facendo, vive sola, la mezzana part-time, la piccolina sta troppo bene qui, dice, ma finirà per andare all'estero, dove sta studiando. La cosa importante è che siano scelte libere.

Ho una nipote che, due mesi dopo la laurea si è sposata, la spinta, e la capivo anche se le sconsigliavo di farlo, era il clima impossibile in casa, il matrimonio è durato meno di un anno, ovviamente non è tornata a casa dei genitori, neppure per una notte.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quel che dici dipende da problemi diversi. *In ogni caso uno lo sa quando si sposa.*


C'è gente che lo sa ma non ammette il problema, non lo riconosce. Oppure pensa che sia la normalità.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è gente che lo sa ma non ammette il problema, non lo riconosce. Oppure pensa che sia la normalità.


Concordo. Solo vuole pensare che sia la normalità. Lo fanno anche quelli che sono l'opposto.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Solo vuole pensare che sia la normalità. Lo fanno anche quelli che sono l'opposto.


Vabbè, poi "normalità" è un termine che andrebbe usato con attenzione. E comunque ci sono anche molte donne così.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, poi "normalità" è un termine che andrebbe usato con attenzione. E comunque *ci sono anche molte donne così*.


L'ho scritto prima. La normalità la cercano loro in quel modo non la impone nessuno come norma. Almeno nessuno di noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto prima. La normalità la cercano loro in quel modo non la impone nessuno come norma. Almeno nessuno di noi.


Toh:








Così, a secco.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Toh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orrore:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:!! Ehee se me lo piazzi un'altra volta ehee chiedo eheee di cambiare nick eheeee :carneval:


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Per noi primi due anni fantastici
Sesso divertimento

Niente faceva pensare che
3 bimbi voluti

Tutto è coinciso con sua carriera
Viaggi pressioni impegni

Lui credo mi vedesse come una mamma/figlia
Garantirle il massimo come tenore di vita..
È un ottimo papa si fa in 4 ma non sono le cose materiali a salvare un rapporto


L’altro è innamamorato, pensa sempre + insistentemente ad una vita insieme
Ha preso in mano la sua che non andava 
Sono io la cagasotto
Sono io l’ipocrita adesso

sto male all’idea di de famiglie sfasciate


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Per noi primi due anni fantastici
> Sesso divertimento
> 
> Niente faceva pensare che
> ...


 Cosa vuoi? Sul serio scegli cosa vuoi per oggi e per il futuro e decidi. Immaginati tra 10 anni dopo una scelta o l'altra.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi? Sul serio scegli cosa vuoi per oggi e per il futuro e decidi. Immaginati tra 10 anni dopo una scelta o l'altra.


per me stessa l'altro
per i tutti i bimbi coinvolti resto dove sono
ci sono penso resp che vanno oltre il proprio stare bene

non è ipocrisia sono economicamente indipendente (grazie a dio su questo ho tenuto duro)
ma non riesco a pensare di fare loro questo
non riesco
tra 10 anni sarebbero grandi lo so
ma vado avnti 10 anni con amante di nascosto.

no.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> per me stessa l'altro
> per i tutti i bimbi coinvolti resto dove sono
> ci sono penso resp che vanno oltre il proprio stare bene
> 
> ...


Allora hai già scelto. Dillo anche a lui però SUBITO.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora hai già scelto. Dillo anche a lui però SUBITO.


ehm..a lui chi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ehm..a lui chi?


Al tuo ex (in futuro) amante.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al tuo ex (in futuro) amante.


l ho detto.
parliamo molto.

lui spera. dice che sul lungo questa cosa se è così vera non potrà più essere vissuta cosi
avra bisogno di luce

però non pressa vi giuro
non pressa per nulla

non è neitne facile nemmeno per lui


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> l ho detto.
> parliamo molto.
> 
> lui spera. dice che sul lungo questa cosa se è così vera non potrà più essere vissuta cosi
> ...


 Non hai detto che non vuoi fare l'amante per 10 anni? Io ho capito che hai scelto di non tradire più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non so se uno lo sa prima di sposarsi
> altrimenti qui tante storie
> non esisterebbero
> credo


ma... secondo me è un problema di educazione. In relazione al matrimonio si dà poca importanza alla componente sessuale della relazione.
Voglio dire: in una coppia, entrambi sono ben coscienti della passionalità propria e dell'altro.
Certo non si decide di sposare una persona e farci dei figli SOLO perchè sessualmente è travolgente... ma spesso si sottovaluta o si decide di ignorare una scarsa compatibilità sessuale.
Il famoso 'Non siamo mica bestie'. 
Che poi in parte non è affatto vero perchè siamo in balìa degli ormoni come tutti gli animali.
E dall'altra parte... io non ho mai visto il sesso come un atto bestiale, nel senso dispregiativo del termine.
Anche quando il sesso è solo conseguenza dell'attrazione fisica, lo vedo come una espressione NATURALE.
E quando si reprime la propria natura non ne esce mai nulla di buono.
In una relazione amorosa, il sesso è una delle espressioni dell'amore... e non ce ne sono tante. 
E' la parte fisica e ancestrale, la parte non controllabile e irrazionale... la camera di combustione del motore.
E se non si è fasati... si rischia di sbiellare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... secondo me è un problema di educazione. In relazione al matrimonio si dà poca importanza alla componente sessuale della relazione.
> Voglio dire: in una coppia, entrambi sono ben coscienti della passionalità propria e dell'altro.
> Certo non si decide di sposare una persona e farci dei figli SOLO perchè sessualmente è travolgente... ma spesso si sottovaluta o si decide di ignorare una scarsa compatibilità sessuale.
> Il famoso 'Non siamo mica bestie'.
> ...


Però se per una malattia tu non potessi fare sesso per mesi o anni non credo che ti aspetteresti di essere tradita. Io non credo all'indole poco passionale, credo a un problema che si vergogna ad ammettere e a curare. Anche le anoressiche dicono di star benissimo e che sono strani o disgustosi quelli che mangiano.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> l ho detto.
> parliamo molto.
> 
> lui spera. dice che sul lungo questa cosa se è così vera non potrà più essere vissuta cosi
> ...


Il tuo amante è stupido alquanto!

Ma quanti casini per qualche scopata!


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... secondo me è un problema di educazione. In relazione al matrimonio si dà poca importanza alla componente sessuale della relazione.
> Voglio dire: in una coppia, entrambi sono ben coscienti della passionalità propria e dell'altro.
> Certo non si decide di sposare una persona e farci dei figli SOLO perchè sessualmente è travolgente... ma spesso si sottovaluta o si decide di ignorare una scarsa compatibilità sessuale.
> Il famoso 'Non siamo mica bestie'.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai detto che non vuoi fare l'amante per 10 anni? Io ho capito che hai scelto di non tradire più.


si

ma non significa abbia dimenticato l'altro
anzi


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tuo amante è stupido alquanto!
> 
> Ma quanti casini per qualche scopata!


curati daniele
curati


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... secondo me è un problema di educazione. In relazione al matrimonio si dà poca importanza alla componente sessuale della relazione.
> Voglio dire: in una coppia, entrambi sono ben coscienti della passionalità propria e dell'altro.
> Certo non si decide di sposare una persona e farci dei figli SOLO perchè sessualmente è travolgente... ma spesso si sottovaluta o si decide di ignorare una scarsa compatibilità sessuale.
> Il famoso 'Non siamo mica bestie'.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tuo amante è stupido alquanto!
> 
> Ma quanti casini per qualche scopata!


non è qualche scopata
sarebbe stato molto più semplice

cmq dai vai oltre i miei post daniele


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se per una malattia tu non potessi fare sesso per mesi o anni non credo che ti aspetteresti di essere tradita. Io non credo all'indole poco passionale, credo a un problema che si vergogna ad ammettere e a curare. Anche le anoressiche dicono di star benissimo e che sono strani o disgustosi quelli che mangiano.


da indole poco passionale a non fare sesso per anni c'è una porca differenza!:mrgreen: chiaramente parlavo di situazioni non influenzate da patologie. Comunque è ben diverso trovarsi in una coppia in cui non si fa sesso perchè l'altro non può... dal trovarsi in una coppia dove non si fa sesso perchè l'altro non ti desidera più. Perchè alla fine è quello che ti fa male.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si
> 
> ma non significa abbia dimenticato l'altro
> anzi


Se si chiude bisogna chiudere davvero per dare a te e a lui la possibilità di concentrarsi sul rapporto che si è scelto. Tu non puoi continuare a confrontare la loro diversità per aspettarti o rimpiangere che tuo marito sia come è. Devi partire da come è, come se fosse un uomo nuovo da scoprire e di cui scoprire il suo modo possibile di comunicare e poi troverete anche il modo di parlare del sesso che non c'è. Riesco a spiegare cosa intendo?


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si
> 
> ma non significa abbia dimenticato l'altro
> anzi


Rosa ti stai separando
lo considero un atto coraggioso
anche se difficile
ti aspetta una nuova vita
nella quale potrebbe far parte anche lui...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da indole poco passionale a non fare sesso per anni c'è una porca differenza!:mrgreen: chiaramente parlavo di situazioni non influenzate da patologie. Comunque è ben diverso trovarsi in una coppia in cui non si fa sesso perchè l'altro non può... dal trovarsi in una coppia dove non si fa sesso perchè* l'altro non ti desidera più*. Perchè alla fine è quello che ti fa male.


E' questa interpretazione che fa male. E se fosse un'interpretazione sbagliata? La mancanza di ogni tenerezza non ti fa pensare che voglia evitare di trovarsi nelle condizioni di mostrare con evidenza la propria inefficienza? A un uomo fa talmente male non riuscire che preferisce voler credere di non  volere.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Rosa ti stai separando*
> lo considero un atto coraggioso
> anche se difficile
> ti aspetta una nuova vita
> nella quale potrebbe far parte anche lui...


  ha detto che resta in famiglia.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ha detto che resta in famiglia.


bho allora non sono aggiornata
avevo capito che si stava separando


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si chiude bisogna chiudere davvero per dare a te e a lui la possibilità di concentrarsi sul rapporto che si è scelto. Tu non puoi continuare a confrontare la loro diversità per aspettarti o rimpiangere che tuo marito sia come è. Devi partire da come è, come se fosse un uomo nuovo da scoprire e di cui scoprire il suo modo possibile di comunicare e poi troverete anche il modo di parlare del sesso che non c'è. Riesco a spiegare cosa intendo?


si riesci perfettamente
so che sarebbe la cosa più corretta credmi lo so

il problema enorme è che io di quest altro uomo ne sono presa

e che credo che mio marito non possa, non per cattiveria, darmi quello di cui avrei bisogno, e non parlo di sesso credimi

solo che ci sono altre resp che vanno oltre le mie esigenze

non so se mi spiego io adesso

fosse stata una somma di belle scopate quest'altro non sarei qui a pensare questo
non è così
se è successo se ho tradito mi conosco è perchè finita da un pezzo come coppia la mia


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si riesci perfettamente
> so che sarebbe la cosa più corretta credmi lo so
> 
> il problema enorme è che io di quest altro uomo ne sono presa
> ...


Non parlavo di correttezza ma di utilità. Se hai scelto devi impegnarti nella scelta. Lo devi alla tua famiglia e lo devi a te in quest'ordine e nell'ordine inverso. Non serve a nessun figlio una madre che non c'è davvero.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bho allora non sono aggiornata
> avevo capito che si stava separando


ne stiamo parlando
siamo in terapia

è tutto molto confuso doloroso pesante

annaspo

mio marito non vuole soffre 
io ovviamente non sto bene

scusate se sono poco chiara ma non è affatto semplice

qnd lo vedo con i bimbi ..abbracciato sul divano ..mi sento morire
come dirvi c'è la famiglia prima
non ci siamo più noi come coppia

non so se mi capite e capisco sia difficile farlo


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ne stiamo parlando
> siamo in terapia
> 
> è tutto molto confuso doloroso pesante
> ...


forza Rosa


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ne stiamo parlando
> siamo in terapia
> 
> è tutto molto confuso doloroso pesante
> ...


Ma tuo marito ti piace come uomo e come persona? Pensa a cosa ti piace di lui. Se invece il suo odore ormai ti disgusta non so se c'è terapia che seva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questa interpretazione che fa male. E se fosse un'interpretazione sbagliata? La mancanza di ogni tenerezza non ti fa pensare che voglia evitare di trovarsi nelle condizioni di mostrare con evidenza la propria inefficienza? A un uomo fa talmente male non riuscire che preferisce voler credere di non volere.


Non lo so. Non voglio fare il fenomeno... ma non mi è mai capitato. Probabilmente, proprio per il mio modo di vedere il sesso, ho sempre scelto uomini molto passionali. Se mi trovassi a vivere in una situazione di rifiuto della componente sessuale, penserei subito ad un problema fisico e/o psicologico... ma non escluderei neppure che si sia esaurita l'attrazione. Capita... e spesso. 
A volte finisce l'amore passionale e resta l'amore degli affetti... ma non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito ti piace come uomo e come persona? Pensa a cosa ti piace di lui. Se invece il suo odore ormai ti disgusta non so se c'è terapia che seva.


no
non mi piace più
mi ha fatto male per anni
mi ha lasciato sola nel momento peggiore per me
non lo ha fatto con cattiveria amodo suo credo pensasse di salvare tutto

a me serviva solo un abbraccio credetemi e non arrivava mai se non richiesto da me

fidatevi, ho fatto tanto per lui, tanto.

mi frena che la sua non è cattiveria
è cos' è cresciuto così pensa il ruolo di un uomo sia di accudire economicamente una famiglia
io avevo bisogno di altro ma forse per prima non lo sapevo

scusate


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non voglio fare il fenomeno... ma non mi è mai capitato. Probabilmente, proprio per il mio modo di vedere il sesso, ho sempre scelto uomini molto passionali. Se mi trovassi a vivere in una situazione di rifiuto della componente sessuale, penserei subito ad un problema fisico e/o psicologico... ma non escluderei neppure che si sia esaurita l'attrazione. Capita... e spesso.
> A volte finisce l'amore passionale e resta l'amore degli affetti... ma non è la stessa cosa.


Può finire la passione per uno persona ma se il corpo funziona almeno ogni tanto lo farebbe per questione fisica. Oppure avrebbe lui un'amante o un amante. Se non fa nulla è malato.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> no
> non mi piace più
> mi ha fatto male per anni
> mi ha lasciato sola nel momento peggiore per me
> ...


 Se lo apprezzi solo come padre allora separati. Cosa stai cercando di ricostruire con mattoni di sabbia?


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non parlavo di correttezza ma di utilità. Se hai scelto devi impegnarti nella scelta. Lo devi alla tua famiglia e lo devi a te in quest'ordine e nell'ordine inverso. Non serve a nessun figlio una madre che non c'è davvero.


no aspetta
con i figli ci sono
fidati so di cosa parlo

come gruppo fammi dire...funzioniamo bene

qualcosa credo che passi ai bimbi è normale ma ne parliamo 
parliamo e parlo molto con loro


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questa interpretazione che fa male. E se fosse un'interpretazione sbagliata? La mancanza di ogni tenerezza non ti fa pensare che voglia evitare di trovarsi nelle condizioni di mostrare con evidenza la propria inefficienza? A un uomo fa talmente male non riuscire che preferisce voler credere di non volere.


Vabbè, ma chiaramente io parlavo di situazioni in cui il desiderio cala o è assente a prescindere dal partner.


----------



## Carola (8 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo apprezzi solo come padre allora separati. Cosa stai cercando di ricostruire con mattoni di sabbia?


una casa pe ri bimbi
un nido di affetti
un porto sicuro

finita la passione nons ignifica finito l'affetto
questo

maagri sbaglio

credo anche che per molti sia così
e che se fors enon avessi ncotnrato l'altros arei rimasta nella brodaglia accettando questo tipo di rapporto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> no aspetta
> con i figli ci sono
> fidati so di cosa parlo
> 
> ...


Non mi sono spiegata. Tu hai detto che annaspi perché sei in fase di ricostruzione e andate in terapia. In questa fase non devi pensare all'altro e devi chiudere. Poi dici che tuo marito non ti piace e che hai anche del rancore nei suoi confronti. Allora non puoi ricostruire niente. Capisco che decidere è dura ma stai male perché non decidi. E' come per un esame: hai paura prima, poi ti butti e passa.


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti sei fidanzata con Battiato?
> L'hai legato al letto del motel?
> E' per quello che non scrive più?
> 
> ...


Ma che ti frega? Impicciona! :carneval:







Non sei la prima che me lo dice...


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> grazie
> mi piace molto stare su questo forum


Si, ogni tanto si sta bene.






 
Ho visto dopo che ci sono 7 pagine di aggiornamenti....chi mi fa un sunto?


----------

